# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη HP] HP Pavilion 32 QHD μυγάκι στην οθόνη

## MikeNick

Πριν αρκετές ημέρες ένα βράδυ είδα ένα μικροσκοπικό μυγάκι να κινείται πάνω στην οθόνη. Έβαλα το χέρι μου απαλά να το διώξω και προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη δεν το έπιανα αλλά αυτό κινούνταν πίσω από την πρόσοψη της οθόνης. Αφού ξεπέρασα το αρχικό σοκ κατάλαβα ότι είχε μπεί από τις ελάχιστες γρίλιες του πίσω μέρους και είχε περάσει ανάμεσα στο πάνελ και το εξωτερικό ματ πλαστικό, και έκοβε βόλτες εκεί. Δεν έφευγε με τίποτα.
Την επόμενη είχε προφανώς απεβιώσει και έμεινε εκεί που περιδιάβαινε, περίπου στη μέση της οθόνης, πολύ ενοχλητικό, ιδιαίτερα σε λευκό φόντο.

Χθες βράδυ χτύπησα με το δάχτυλο την οθόνη στο σημείο εκείνο και το πτώμα του μετακινήθηκε 2-3 φορές λίγο πιο πέρα αλλά έμεινε τελικά εκεί. Μετά προσπάθησα να ανοίξω την οθόνη ξεβιδώνοντας από πίσω τις 3 σταυρόβιδες αλλά δεν προχώρησα παραπέρα αφού το πίσω μέρος δεν φάνηκε να αφαιρείται εύκολα και έτσι σταμάτησα μη κάνω ζημιά. Έχει μείνει κολλημένο φάτσα-κάρτα μπροστά μου και συνέχεια με αποσπά από τη δουλειά μου στον υπολογιστή.

Πριν λίγο βρήκα ένα αρχείο pdf της HP για αποσυναρμολόγηση:

http://h22235.www2.hp.com/hpinfo/glo...0923231529.pdf

http://h22235.www2.hp.com/hpinfo/glo...ymonitors.html

 αλλά ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας μη μπω σε μπελάδες και προκαλέσω παραπάνω ζημιά πέρα από το μακάβριο πτώμα στην οθόνη μου.

Κάθε απάντηση ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## nyannaco

Μήπως να πας την οθόνη στο βενζινάδικο και να φυσήξεις αέρα από τις γρίλιες, μπας και φύγει χωρίς να τη λύσεις;

----------


## MikeNick

Καλή η σκέψη, αλλά με προβληματίζει ότι έχει γρίλιες μόνο κάτω, και δεν ξέρω αν θα το πιάσει ο αέρας εκεί που είναι μπροστά και στη μέση. Αν δεις από τη φωτο, μέσα στη σχισμή στη μέση του πίσω μέρους έχει μερικές τρύπες και στο κάτω μέρος που κουμπώνει η βάση έχει τις γρίλιες. Πάντως τώρα που είδα τις τρύπες της σχισμής, πρέπει να μπήκε από εκεί.
Θα τη πάρω τώρα στην αποθήκη του εξοχικού που έχω κομπρεσέρ. Το άλλο πρόβλημα είναι ότι με σβηστή την οθόνη δεν φαίνεται, δηλ. δεν θα ξέρω αν φυσώντας μετακινείται και που πάει.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση με τον αέρα σε πίεση να γίνει άλλη ζημιά μέσα;

----------


## MikeNick

Τη φύσηξα με το κομπρεσεράκι. Τίποτα.

----------


## nyannaco

Κρίμα. Δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει να βγάλεις το πίσω κάλυμμα και να ξαναδοκιμάσεις με τον αέρα από πλεονεκτικότερη θέση, για να αποφύγεις το λύσιμο του πάνελ, που είναι μπελάς και έχει και αρκετό ρίσκο.

----------


## MikeNick

Το πίσω καπάκι έχει μόνο 3 σταυρόβιδες, αλλά όπως έγραψα αρχικά, αφαιρώντας τις δεν κουνιέται. Ίσως είναι κολλημένο ή τοποθετημένο με κλιπάκια που φοβάμαι μη σπάσω. Αν δεν υπάρχει κάποια οδηγία να την ανοίξω με ασφάλεια, θα την αφήσω όπως είναι, ελπίζοντας ότι κάποια στιγμή αφού ξεραθεί, θα "μαδήσει" ή διαλυθεί το μυγάκι και εξαφανιστεί. Φοβάμαι, εφόσον δεν ανοίγει έτσι απλά ξεβιδώνοντας τις βίδες, μη τη χαλάσω ή σπάσω κάτι.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## spiros full

ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα πριν χρονια σε τηλεοραση lg 47αρα.στην μεση της οθονης δεν φανταζεσαι τα νευρα μου εκανα το ιδιο την χτυπησα λιγο πηγε παρακατω αλλα δεν εφευγε νομιζω μετα απο κανα εξαμηνο διαλυθηκε και εξαφανιστηκε μαλον επεσε στο κατω μερος :Smile:

----------

mikemtb73 (05-02-21)

----------

